# Is there substitute  for Mylands sanding sealer



## johnkepka (Aug 6, 2009)

That is the question.  Is there a close substitute for Mylands sanding sealer readily available at the usual box stores?


----------



## THarvey (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Minwax sanding sealer on flat work.  Never tried it on pens. I have not compared the ingredients.


----------



## johnkepka (Aug 6, 2009)

I saw that the drying time for the minwax is about an hour or so whereas the mylands is a few minutes.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 6, 2009)

plain clear shellac thinned 50/50 with DNA works well for me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 7, 2009)

Deft has a spray sanding sealer. I sometimes use it with satisfactory results.


----------

